# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  Export Server fails with missing dll

## Jillinger

I am trying to export a server, following the instructions from pgAdmin 4 6.1 documentation » Connecting To A Server » Import/Export Servers



> To export only certain servers, use the --servers option and list one or more server IDs. For example:
> /path/to/python /path/to/setup.py --dump-servers output_file.json --server 1 2 5


The command starts...



> ----------
> Dumping servers with:
> User: pgadmin4@pgadmin.org
> SQLite pgAdmin config: C:\Users\JohnDoe\AppData\Roaming\pgAdmin\pgadmin4.  db
> ----------


However, I get a message box :



> The program can't start because WSHELP64.dll is missing from your computer Try reinstalling the program...


The server fails to be exported.



> Configuration for 0 servers dumped to output.json.


I tried finding this dll, but I don't see it anywhere associated with pgadmin4. It exists in a program osm2pgsql, but even when I put this in the path, I get the same error message: 


> The program can't start because WSHELP64.dll is missing...


Any help with this will be appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## Jillinger

I'm not sure where the problem lies, but I tried running from command line - /path/to/python /path/to/setup.py --dump-servers output_file.json and it gave me the same message several times, but nevertheless outputted the file correctly... 
_



			
				----------
Dumping servers with:
User: pgadmin4@pgadmin.org
SQLite pgAdmin config: C:\Users\JohnDoe\AppData\Roaming\pgAdmin\pgadmin4.  db
----------
Configuration for 2 servers dumped to C:\3dCityDB\pgAdmin4\bin\servers.json.
			
		

_

Output :
_



			
				{
    "Servers": {
        "1": {
            "Name": "PostgreSQL 14",
            "Group": "Servers",
            "Host": "***********",
            "Port": ****,
            "MaintenanceDB": "************",
            "Username": "**************",
            "SSLMode": "prefer",
            "Comment": "Auto-detected PostgreSQL 14 installation with the data directory at *************"
        },
        "2": {
            "Name": "3DCityDB",
            "Group": "Servers",
            "Host": "***********",
            "HostAddr": "***********",
            "Port": ****,
            "MaintenanceDB": "************",
            "Username": "**************",
            "SSLMode": "prefer",
            "Comment": "Main City3D Database",
            "PassFile": "******************",
            "SSLCompression": 0,
            "Timeout": 10,
            "UseSSHTunnel": 0,
            "TunnelPort": "***",
            "TunnelAuthentication": 0
        }
    }
}
			
		

_

Which is different to the previous fail.
_



			
				{
    "Servers": {}
}
			
		

_

So it seems I will have to use command line, since the gui does not work. *Edit: Actually, I forgot I had used the command line in the first place.*
I was going to try reinstalling pgAdmin, However, I'm not sure anything will change.
There is talk pgAdmin is broken, and it looks that way. 
I had to set up my database, and user from the command line, using the psql command, since pgAdmin was not helping me set users password.

At least it's good to know success is still possible.

----------

